# Close to wits end



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

I know others on this forum have probably had similar problems and up until now I couldn't relate. Nacho has been fantastic at toilet training since he was ten weeks old. Now we've got to the nineteen week mark, this weekend he weed twice on my carpet in my living room within 2 hours. The first time he got picked up and showed the wee with a severe 'NO!' and then was put straight outside and then the second time (not even a desperate wee - more like a mini puddle he did it again!! I did the same thing and ignored him for a while. Then on Saturday night after my partner let him out at 11pm (he did a wee and poo,) I came back from a night out at about 3am and let him out again. He did a wee. I got up at 7am and came downstairs to a wee and pooh on his paper!

However last night he was dry again. Is this just a blip? I'm wondering whether I should take his newspaper away from him now as I never tell him off for weeing/pooing on it but feel because it's there he may just use it as he knows that has been ok to do so in the past.

I keep thinking he is old enough to know better now and from past experience he does know not to wee and pooh inside anymore!!

Shall I take away his paper and if he wee's or poohs inside from now on to 'tell him off?!'

Any advice would be greatly appreciated it.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

It is just a blip, don't worry. Just go back to basics, lots of praise and reward and ignore the accidents, don't even tell him off! They can go backwards and forwards with toilet training all through puppyhood but it will pass.

I am not sure about the paper as I haven't used it before. How long had he stopped using it for? If it is sometime then remove it and just teach him to go outside. 

Daisy is over 7 months and it is only in the last week or two that we have had no accidents. She was not toilet trained at all when we got her and it has been hard work, but I promise there is light at the end of the tunnel! 

p.s It might also be worth considering removing his water early evening and thinking about when his last feed his.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi! I've not had this problem with Rosie, but coincidentally, I am just back from taking my four year old daughter to the hospital for an appointment with the urologist because of repeated blips in her toilet training over the last two years! He has advised us to go back to basics with her as they don't view this as a real nproblem until they are five.

I presume that with dogs, the approach is exactly the same as they have recommended to me - back to basics, constant monitoring and taking them to the toilet every hour, lots of praise when they do it and if, after a good long period of this, they still have a problem, then investigate if there are any medical causes (for my daughter, this would be an ultra-sound on her kidneys, not sure if they do that for dogs, but I guess they might). The other thing they recommended is increasing her water intake - this encourages the bladder to learn control. Possibly not right before bed though!

One other thing is to keep an eye out for urine infections. I asked how I would spot one, and I'm still not really sure what the answer was! But if you suspect a urine infection, you're going to have a much more difficult task than me in collecting a sample! Good luck!


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

I had the same with Tilly last week. She was doing really well and then she did 3 wees in one day ( 2 in one hour) on the carpets, back doors wide open!! Following day 2 inside.
But that was it, for now! She has gone back to going to the back door.

It might happen again but at least i will know and not blame myself for doing something wrong with her.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks all. Just needed a bit of reassurance I think. Yes Nacho has gone without the paper for at least 3 weeks with no accidents before so I may take it away. I'll play it by ear. I have never taken his water away from him at night - haven't needed to before now but will try that tonight... Maybe he just drank more because of the weather we've been having... now there's a thought.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

The night before, Nacho went to bed at 11pm and I got up at 7.45am with no accidents. Last night we did the usual and he went to bed at 11pm after a wee (would not pooh) and I come down to a wee and a pooh at half five this morning!! I woke up to go to the toilet myself and checked on him.

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Very frustrated mum!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I really feel for you. What time Nacho's last meal? When I was having problems with Daisy doing a poo in the crate I moved her last meal back to 4.30pm but I raw feed which tends to go through them faster! They normally poo within an hour of eating but this is not always the case. I would love to give the magic answer but I can only say, it will get better, honest.  x


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Sarah. Nacho's last meal is at 5pm when I get in from work - so not much different. He hasn't pooed in weeks  It's just becoming more frequent with him weeing and I feel like i'm going backwards. I take his water away at 7 now too. The thing is, I am still leaving his paper down which i suppose is difficult for Nacho to determine that he isn't doing the right thing as I always encouraged this before he started going outside and have never told him off.

My new idea, is to take the paper away from him completely now (it's not like I know he can't hold it) and really push the positive reinforcement with treats when he goes outside and completely ignore him if he wee's where his paper used to be. I can't tell the poor mite off for something i've encouraged in the past. He won't know where he stands. 

What do you think? Does this make sense?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I think that sounds like a great plan!  It is so hard to know what to do sometimes. I spent ages thinking about when Daisy was fed, when did she do her poos and in the end it just settles on its own. Daisy weed in my daughters bedroom this morning so it just goes to show we are still having blips at seven months! Good luck. x


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Sarah   They are still babies really!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello! We had paper in Luna's crate when she came home but she never used it so we took it away after a couple of weeks. She's only once poo'd on her vetbed at night and that was because she had an upset tummy (& she had barked to let us know). I would take it away but when you hear her in the morning let her straight out as she'll probably be bursting!!

This toilet business is one step forward two steps back though. Very frustrating!!


----------

